# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Auchtung bei Gunsails Gabelbumen: Gewhrleistung erlischt bei Sturz!

## christofT

Hallo zusammen, 

in diesem Frhjahr habe ich tief in mein Portemonnaie gegriffen und mir einen Carbon-Gabelbaum gekauft. Von Gunsails, fand ich teuer genug.

Nach 4 Monaten ist mir dieser bei einem Sturz gebrochen. 

Gunsails hat abgehnt mir den Schaden zu ersetzen, mit der Begrndung, dass ich "gestrzt" sei. Dass ich nicht hoch in der Luft war und den Sturz als nicht heftig empfunden hatte, spielte keine Rolle.

Gunsails hat meinen Fall mit einem Autounfall verglichen. In dem Fall wrde auch keine Gewhrleistung greifen. Das ist bildlich sehr schn, ich halte den Vergleich aber fr falsch.

Anders als beim Autofahren der Unfall, ist das "Strzen" beim surfen blich. Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder von Euch in jeder Session mehrfach strzt. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklren, dass sich Neoprenanzge solcher Beliebtheit erfreuen. Die braucht man eigentlich nur beim Sturz. Ansonsten reichen Gummistiefel.

Ich halte die Meinung von Gunsails fr juristisch falsch.

Die Gewhrleistung soll greifen, wenn ein Gegenstand eine "bliche Beanspruchung" nicht aushlt. Bei "nicht blicher Beanspruchung" erlischt sie. (Beispiel Autounfall)
In den ersten 6 Monaten muss der Hersteller nachweisen, dass die Belastung "nicht blich" war. Danach muss der Kunde (bis 24 Monate) nachweisen, dass er immer nur "blich" beansprucht hat.

Beim windsurfen halte ich "Strze" fr "blich". Gunsails sieht das anders.

Leider habe ich keine Rechtsschutzversicherung. Bei diesem Streitwert habe ich aber keine Lust in Vorleistung zu treten und im Falle eines Vergleichs auf Anwaltskosten sitzen zu bleiben.

Von daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob ein gericht sich meiner Meinung oder der von Gunsails anschlieen wrde.

Bis dahin kann Euch alle nur warnen: Strzt nicht mit einem Gabelbaum von Gunsails. Die Gewhrleistung erlischt!

----------


## Ralph

Das ist bitter, zumal die Gabeln von Gun ja auch nicht fr 100 Euro verkauft werden... Mir (knapp 70kg) ist, trotz des einen oder anderen, heftigen Sturzes, noch nie eine Carbongabel gebrochen, kann daher nicht sagen, wie sich die Hersteller meiner Gabeln verhalten wrden. Vllig unzerstrbar ist aber gewi keine Gabel, egal wie teuer. Aber mittlerweile bin ich allem, was in China aus Carbon gefertigt wird, sehr skeptisch gegenber, und da die Gabeln von Gun meines Wissens dort gefertigt werden, wrde ich mir auch keine kaufen. 
Aber etwas Entgegenkommen knnte Gun in Deinem Fall ja schon zeigen, und sei es ein Gutschein ber die Hlfte des Kaufpreises. Bin neugierig: welche Gre hattest Du, und wo ist sie gebrochen?

Gru

Ralph

----------


## tigger1983

ist glaube ich schwer zu beantworten und kommt bestimmt auch auf die Art des crashes an. Ich finde deine Argumentation auch sinnig. Allerdings wie wrdest du entscheiden wenns um das Board gehen wrde?
Also wenn du mit dem Mast die Nose gekillt httest? Msste der Boardhersteller dann auch dafr aufkommen? Die nummer kriegen manche leute schon bei 2-3Bft hin.. Msste demnach ja auch eine normale Nutzung vorliegen...

Wobei ich denke um eine Gabel klein zu kriegen muss man schon heftiger strtzen oder aber es gab vorab schon einen Materialfehler (evtl. deutet ja irgendwas darauf hin)

----------


## Schotstart

moin,

erstmal klarstellung:
ich habe nix mit gun sails zu tun, sondern tue hier lediglich meine private meinung kund.

ich wre mit solchen aufrufen wie "vorsicht bei xyz.." vorsichtig.
je nachdem wie die firmen gelagert sind, hast du da schnell mal ne klage oder sonstigen quatsch am hals.



zum eigentlich thema:
wie die vorredner sagten: es kommt auf die art des sturzes an.
es gibt ein paar klassiker, wo 99% aller surfmarken keinen ersatz liefern. 
beispielsweise:
-mastbruch im gabelbereich.
wenn hier ein mast wegknickt, werden dir 9 von 10 herstellern den schaden nicht ersetzen. schlicht und einfach, weil die wahrscheinlichkeit dass die gabel falsch (bei carbonmasten meist zu fest) montiert wurdee einfach sehr hoch ist
-boards mit dickem sturzschaden an der nase.
bld gesagt, aber wahrscheinlich "falsch" gestrzt. d.h. die gabel beim schleudersturz nicht festgehalten.

und bei der gabel ist der klassiker halt so ziemlich jeder schaden im trapeztampenbereich. wenn hier kein glatter bruch vorliegt, sondern irgendwas ausgefranstes, wirst du da kein geld sehen. mir ist das selber schon passiert. mir ist eine carbon wavegabel zwischen den trapeztampen beim rausfahren einfach gebrochen. habe dann auch fotos etc eingeschickt und habe sie ersetzt bekommen. der mitarbeiter der dort mit mir gesprochen hat, hat mir aber klipp und klar gesagt dass an der art des bruches zu erkennen ist dass es sich um einen fertigungsfehler gehandelt hat. der war nmlich so, als ob du mit ner sge grade durchgesgt httest. er meinte dass bei allem, was irgendwie ausgefranst ist die garantie so gut wie nie greift.


das hilft dir bei deinem problem vermutlich nicht wirklich weiter.
ich benutze zwar keine produkte von gun, weiss aber dass die eigentlich einen sehr kundenfreundlichen ruf haben. vielleicht machen sie dir ja ein gutes kulanzangebot? ist zwar unbefriedigend aber vermutlich die einzige lsung...

halte uns doch mal auf dem laufenden, wrde mich interessieren wie die sache ausgeht

----------


## HH1

Moin Christof,
 woher kommt die Aussage

"In den ersten 6 Monaten muss der Hersteller nachweisen, dass die Belastung "nicht blich" war. Danach muss der Kunde (bis 24 Monate) nachweisen, dass er immer nur "blich" beansprucht hat."?

Ist das die von Gun vertretene Auffassung? Das Gesetz besagt etwas anderes. In den ersten 6 Monaten wird vermutet, dass die die Sache (hier: der Gabelbaum) von Anfang an mangelhaft war. Es ist dann Sache des Herstellers nachzuweisen, dass die Sache bei Lieferung nicht mangelhaft war. In der Praxis kann das dazu fhren, dass der Hersteller einen unsachgemen Gebrauch beweisen msste. Oder aber es lsst sich, wie schon von anderen geschrieben, aus der Art des Bruches eine fehlerhafte Handhabung ableiten.

Bilder von der Bruchstelle?

Gru
Henning

----------


## Vector8.0

Hallo,
ich habe gerade mit Gun in Sachen Gewhrleistung / Garantie (keine Angst, ich kenne den Unterschied beruflich bedingt zu Genge...) sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mir ist 9 Monate nach Kauf (also 3 Monate nach Ablauf der Frist fr die Beweislastumkehr) ein Expert-Mast gebrochen. Dass es sich um einen Material- bzw. Verarbeitungsfehler handelte, war ziemlich klar ersichtlich. Gun hat mir ohne Probleme sehr zgig einen neuen Mast geschickt. Ich habe vorab einige detaillierte Digitalfotos von der Bruchstelle sowie von der Mastbase mit der Seriennr. gemailt. Ich brauchte den defekten Mast noch nicht mal zurckschicken. 
Also...versuch lieber mit den Leuten von Gun ein vernnftiges Gesprch in die Wege zu leiten als sie hier ffentlich anzuprangern. Dies drfte deinen weiteren Bemhungen, noch Gewhrleistungsansprche durchzusetzen oder eine Kulanz zu erwirken nicht allzu frderlich sein.

Viel Glck
Bernd Kleist

----------


## Fjord-Devil

Moin,
denke shotstart hat mit ...xyz recht und es ist etwas problematisch.
Kann aber leider aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich bezgl. der Reklamationsabwicklung aus bekannten Versand-Direktunternehmen auch sehr schlechte Erfahrungen bei eindeutiger annerkannter Reklamation machen mute und ich erst mit Androhung rechtlicher Schritte, Ersatzware, bzw. Rckabwicklung durchgesetzt hatte. Seither habe verstndlicherweise dort auch nichts mehr bezogen.
Die Versuchung "gnstig" Material via Internet ber ein anderes deutschlandweit bekanntes Unternehmen zu beziehen, wurde leider mit hnlich schlechten Erfahrungen belohnt.
Da ist ein Shop mit Beratung und direkter Besprechung vor Ort doch die bessere Wahl.
Mal vielleicht etwas teurer, aber dafr kennt man sich und der Service sollte dann entsprechend auch gut sein.
Die Bilder der Bruchstelle wrden mich auch ein Mal interessieren.
Bzgl. Carbon-Gabel habe ich mit Mauisails gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann die bis jetzt echt empfehlen.
Gru und viel Erfolg

----------


## surfmei

da kann ich Vector8.0 nur zustimmen; habe mit der Reklamation bei Gun (in meinem Fall ein gebrochener Select Mast) beste Erfahrung gemacht.

----------


## christofT

Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank HH1 fr die rechtliche Klarstellung. Meine Formulierung ist einfach nur ungenau.

Gunsails hat mir zwei Kulanzangebote gemacht, die ich abgelehnt habe. Ich empfand beide als Frechheit. Aber das ist rein subjektiv.

mfG

Christof

----------


## christofT

Tigger1983 hat eine wichtige Frage gestellt: Wie wrde ich damit umgehen, wenn es ein board gewesen wre.

Ich stelle mir eigentlich bei allen Produkten vor, dass ein Hersteller sagen kann: Unsere Produkte drfen mit bis zu X Newton Zug und X Newton (z. B. punktuellem) Druck belastet werden. Dann gehen sie nicht kaputt. 
Wenn man sich dann vor Gericht streiten wrde, mssten Gutachter einschtzen,
1. ob der Schaden innerhalb der angegebene Kraft eingetreten sein kann und  
2. ob die Belastungsgrenzen ausreichend sind.

Das Wort "Sturz" ist kein Gradmesser fr Belastung. Beim Gabelbaum nicht und beim Brett auch nicht.

mfG

Christof

----------


## Ralph

Das wre zwar ein guter Ansatz, ist aber fr eine derart "hemdsrmelige" Branche wie die Surfindustrie zu viel verlangt. Selbst dann aber wre es kaum mglich nachzuvollziehen, welche Krfte beim Sturz gewirkt haben. Die labortechnische Untersuchung wre auch wesentlich teurer, als der Warenwert. Vielleicht warst Du auch ein wenig undiplomatisch... Aber grundstzlich wrde ich bei einem Teil, das einen derartigen "Himmelfahrts-Job" leistet, entweder zu relativ billigem Alu greifen, damit der Schaden im Falle eines Falles nicht zu gro ist, oder zur Carbongabel, Marke "Schweineteuer". Die halten schon was aus.

----------


## hennich32

Als ich bin da eher auf der Seite von GUN Sails, es liegt auf der Hand, das nicht jede Art eines Sturzes zu akzeptieren ist. Klar, das Du Deinen Sturz subjektiv als eher harmlos beurteilst, jedoch wenn du einen fetten Schleudersturz -eingehakt- fabriziert hast, wird Dir kein Hersteller eine neue Gabel auf Kulanz geben.

Noch eine andere Sache: Ich kenne nur eine Firma, die in Europa Gabeln produziert: X-Booms. Alle anderen lassen in China herstellen, waehlen ihre Komponenten in einem Baukastensystem aus; bei GUN kostet die Gabel dann rund die Haelfte wir bei einer anderen Marke...

----------


## Ralph

AL360 produziert in Italien. Selbstverstndlich kann man auch in China Qualitt erzielen, man mu die Prozesse dann aber scharf berwachen. Die Leute dort haben einfach nicht unser Qualittsverstndnis.

Wre aber interessant zu wissen, was Gun kulanzhalber angeboten hat!?

----------


## TGL

Ich hatte bisher 2 Reklamationen bei Gun die immer zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit von Gun bearbeitet wurden. Wenn Du im Recht bist brauchst Du einen Rechtsstreit nicht zu scheuen, falls nicht ...

----------


## kiki68

Moin,
ich hatte bisher zwei Reklas bei Gun.
Einmal hab ich ein Cross Boom zerlegt und den auch anstandslos ersetzt bekommen.
Bei meiner zweiten Rekla war es leider nicht ganz so einfach.
Bei meinem TW Segel hatte sich die Naht an der Masttasche gelst,das Segel wurde in M repariert und sah danach nicht gerade doll aus.Habe dieses so nicht akzeptiert und bin dabei aber sachlich und freundlich geblieben und habe dann ein 6,1 Testsegel bekommen.War zwar auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei,aber besser als ein geflicktes Segel.
Ich habe im Sommer auch ne durchgebrochene Gun Carbon Gabel in Pelze gesehen,war schon verwundert,
dass die so durchbrechen.
Also am Besten mit den Jungs von Gun nochmal nett reden,evtl direkt mit Jrg Mller.
Aloha

----------


## pjanontour

Moin,

ich kann nur meine Erfahrung mit Tekknosport aus Hamburg schildern. Ich habe mir eine Alu Gabel ber einen Hndler gekauft, welche laut Beschreibung extrem Belastbar und die stabilste Gabel von Tekknosport seien sollte.

Beim ersten mal fahren in Pelzerhaken ist sie in der Nhe des Verbundstckes zwischen Gabel und dem variablen Einsatz total verbogen. 

Auf meine Reklamation ist man nicht eingegangen. Die Begrndung: "Meine 100kg + wren eine aussergewhnliche Belastung und somit nicht Reklamationswrdig. Ich finde das eine Frechheit, weil auf der Gabel kein Hinweis auf ein max. Gewicht des Fahrers steht." Da die Gabel nur 80€ gekostet hat, habe ich von weiteren Schritten abgesehen. Aber Tekknosport kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.

Gru
Jan

----------


## kiki68

...zum Thema Gun Sails,
die neuen Segel sind jetzt online.
Zu meinem Erstaunen hat das neue Trans Wave jetzt 40% Monofilmanteil.
Das 2014er hatte noch mehr X-ply,auch nicht gerade gut fr die Haltbarkeit 
eines Wavesegels.
Naja Hauptsache die Teile sind leichter geworden,immer gut fr das Marketing.
Aloha,
Gunnar

----------


## Mathias.

Moin zusammen!

@"Ich kenne nur eine Firma, die in Europa Gabeln produziert: X-Booms.":

Meines Wissens werden die Sailloft-Carbongabeln auch in Italien hergestellt.
Und die von Goya wohl auch.

Gre!
Mathias.

----------


## lordofchaos

> Moin zusammen!
> 
> @"Ich kenne nur eine Firma, die in Europa Gabeln produziert: X-Booms.":
> 
> Meines Wissens werden die Sailloft-Carbongabeln auch in Italien hergestellt.
> Und die von Goya wohl auch.
> 
> Gre!
> Mathias.



Die meisten Gabeln (z.B. Sailloft Hamburg, Chinook, Gun Sails,) werden letztendlich von Aeron produziert.
Aeron ist einer der Weltweit grten Gabelhersteller.

----------


## surfi

Na ja, was soll die Fragerei nach den Produktionslndern - North Sails produziert auch noch in Deutschland, so weit ich wei, aber sind die Gabeln deswegen hochwertiger als andere? Ich wei nicht so recht.

Zu diesen beschriebenen Reklas bei Tekknosport und Gun Sails denke ich, dass die Hersteller mal einfach probieren, die Reklamation abzubgeln. Versuchen kann man es ja mal, vielleicht gibt sich der Kunde mit einer frechen Antwort zufrieden. Die rechtliche Situation ist aus meiner Sicht hier richtig wiedergegeben:

24 Monate Garantie, Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten. Dennoch kann doch kein Hersteller ernsthaft sagen, dass sein Gabelbaum nicht fr Strze oder fr 100-kg-Surfer ausgelegt ist? Ist ja ein Armutszeugnis! Dann kann man wirklich nur diese Marken meiden. Strze gehren auf jeder Knnerstufe zum Surfen dazu, und 100 kg sind jetzt kein Gewicht, bei dem man von einer Abnormalitt oder eine Behinderung spricht?!

Ich habe an einer Tekknosport Gabel auch mal gesehen, dass auf dem Endstck eine Warnung aufgedruckt war, nach der man den Gabelbaum nicht noch weiter ausziehen sollte, da sonst die Garantie erlischt! Wei aber nicht ob das noch so ist. Sowas ist ja fr mich auch nur eine Mogelpackung: Verstellbereich 160-200 cm, aber ab 180 cm erlischt die Garantie xD

----------


## surfi

> Moin zusammen!
> 
> @"Ich kenne nur eine Firma, die in Europa Gabeln produziert: X-Booms.":
> 
> Meines Wissens werden die Sailloft-Carbongabeln auch in Italien hergestellt.
> Und die von Goya wohl auch.
> 
> Gre!
> Mathias.



AL360 kommt auch aus Europa. Aber wie geil ist denn das mit den X-Booms? Habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Kann man die in D auch irgendwo kaufen?

----------


## Mathias.

Laut X-booms homepage (bei "ABOUT") bezieht man die Gabeln direkt und ausschlielich ber die website. 
Das Konzept klingt ganz interessant...

----------


## lordofchaos

> Na ja, was soll die Fragerei nach den Produktionslndern - North Sails produziert auch noch in Deutschland, so weit ich wei, aber sind die Gabeln deswegen hochwertiger als andere? Ich wei nicht so recht.



Da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens.  :Smile:

----------

